# Berts vs traxstech?



## Airplanes

Hello, I'm needing help deciding on what track to buy both look good and both are Michigan based companys so can some one chime in with some advice? Thanks


----------



## det07

I prefer Traxstech..Bert's can be had a bit cheaper but I like the matte finish of the traxstech better. They also offer different colors and more accessories. I was able to mount all traxstech gear to my lund without drilling any holes..


----------



## Airplanes

Ok you got me how did you mount the track without drilling any holes????


----------



## Quack Addict

I think the Traxtec vs Berts comparison is akin to debating whether a comparably equipped red or black Camaro is faster, but my personal preference is for Berts. I love Berts ratcheting rod holders and their customer service rocks the 1 time I called them after an idiot brother / docking incident. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Skinner 2

Airplanes said:


> Ok you got me how did you mount the track without drilling any holes????


He used suction cup bases. LOL:evil:

I used all Berts on my Lund. Never had any regrets with them. Well except the one time I tried to get Bert to make a mount for a Cannon Downrigger. Bert only made Big Jon bases at the time....... SO I made my own short pedestal mount then milled a few extra slots in the Cannon bases so they swiveled 22.5 degrees. When Bert saw this in Erieau on my boat he came over to check it out. He then told me his were better because they would lock in at 22.5 degrees instead of 45s like My Cannons. When I informed him my cannons lock it at 22.5 he said I was wrong. When I challenged him on this he replied 'Well you modified them then." I replied I never said I didn't LOL

Last I saw you can get Berts to fit Cannons. Anyway slightly off topic but I always grin when thinking of this.

Either way you cannot go wrong!

Skinner


----------



## det07

Airplanes said:


> Ok you got me how did you mount the track without drilling any holes????


http://traxstech.com/T-Bolt_Bracket.html

Using the T Bolt brackets like the one in the link.. I took the rear cap off from the boat rail and slid the brackets into the lund track and attached my tracks.. 

My picture above doesn't show it but I also have my A&S reels attached to Traxstech mounts that I use for walleye..I can vertical jig, handline and troll in the same trip without moving anything..When traxstech brings out their downriggers I will probably buy a pair of them too..Traxstech trees blow bert's out of the water!

I took my boat over to the traxstech factory and test fit everything that I wanted. I also received a discount for buying direct.. If you look at the handlining bracket you will see a picture of me holding my first walleye caught on their handline setup..


----------



## bfaili01

This may sound a little bit like a no brainer but definetly shop around when you make your decision. The ratcheting rod holders from burts go for around 80 at some places and others will have them for under 50 bucks. This reminds me of planner boards at bass pro wanting more than double of what they cost at franks for the same exact board. I run the traxstech tracks with titelok rod holders and are very sturdy for what I use them for. Hope this helps


----------



## sylvan19

Traxstech, I like the finish and the options and accessories they offer.


----------



## steelheadmaniac

All my tracks both pursuit (traxtech) or berts I picked up on steals....60-75percent off. Work equally as well. The berts ratcheting dipsy holders saved some bruises on my forearms the last couple of years reaching for a inferior rail mounted titelock diver rod thats smoking out drag in he holder. Last month I took 6 of my flip style pinless Titelock & made my own bird-trees which are welded on a 1.75" square base that drops right in and use them onboth boats. I think I picked up a 36" berts track for around $22.00 bucks from GM and did the same for a traxtech/pursuit 36" on e-Bay and split them in two equal lengths with a hack-band saw and added 2 holes so they look identical and I swap the bird trees and a couple holders from the docked boat to my lund 15ft.er for early/late seasonal use. Also GL Holders are quality also and its easy to get or make a plate which slides into the tracks also. Most of my Pin-Lock titelocks are used just for motoring in & out or in a big tote in the garage as I wish the berts/traxtech products were out years ago because the quality is worth WAY more than the price for a TL so spend a little more on those pursuit/berts holders.

SM


----------



## IN-HEAVY

Ive had Burt's on my boat for 10 yrs Zero issues but I cant compare the two either as Ive never owned trax tech but I love my Burt's

IN-HEAVY


----------



## Walter Redeye

another vote for berts!...the initial investment was kinda expensive to get what I wanted but well worth it, these will last for years. The ratcheting rod holders are the cats meow compared to the trastex design, at least when I was shopping. And as said before, shop around you can find them cheaper than the box stores offer.


----------



## GottaWanna

I prefer the Fishing Greats Track. Plain Anodized no problems with compatibility. Great prices too. Great Value. And made locally in Rockwood.


----------



## HookDUp365

Another vote for fishing greats

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

I use bluewaters. Theyre made here in Traverse City. They use a ball and socket design, so you can quickly move them from rod storage mode to fishing mode with a flip of the handle. They do fit into berts or traxtech tracks, but on my boat the gunnels weren't wide enough so I had to go with their post set up. 

An awesome product.


----------



## michigander88

Will Berts rod holders fit in Traxstech tracks and vice-versa?


----------



## OneidaEagle

Airplanes,

Whom ever said, Red Camero, vs Black Camero was absolutely correct in functionality, but I would add that one may or may not have Rally Racing stripes.
Berts/Traxstech are the racing stripes.......



But here is my two cents.
I looked over both, Traxstech & Berts, and opted for the Traxstech.

After looking at both, the Traxstech seemed more durable. Not that the Berts is not any less durable, but I envisioned the shiny surface of Berts, scratched, nicked, and looking like crap in 10 years of use in my mind. (Kids dog, buddy's who don't pay attention, etc) The surface on the Traxstech, seemed to me to be less, shall we say "Visible" if scratched.

Lakeshore Tackle & Firearm's in Saugatuck has an option on the second link, where you can email them photos of your boat, and they will help you with layout, etc. That might help you, as they can help you with layout. After doing exactly that, & a Email conversation about the boat layout, I opted to actually drive there with my boat.

Main page: http://www.lakeshoretackleandfirearms.com/
Boat Layout page @lakeshore: http://www.lakeshoretackleandfirearms.com/traxstech.html


I worked with Aaron (Owner I think), and he grabbed mounting tracks off the shelf, and we had them all setting on the boat in the locations to see how it would look & an idea of how it would perform.

They (Traxstech) do have three colors, Black, Silver, Titanium. That was a problem, because I don't do colors, that was solved by taking a photo, and texting it to the "Color Boss" (aka Wife) and she said Black.

So, we then swapped, and layed out all black, Tracks, Rod Holders, accessories, etc.

I ended up with 2, 36 Inch Mounting tracks, and 4 Ratchet Rod holders, end caps, net holder, and went back last week for two more additional rod holders, non ratcheting type.

The Ratchet Rod holders I ordered were in Black, and on back order. Lakeshore has me fishing anyway, with 4 Silver so I can fish, until the Black ones arrive. <-- that was and is AWESOME Customer Service. When the Black arrive, Ill drive them down to Lakeshore, or ship them to them, either way. (I think road trip is on hand though for any thing extra I think I may need. 



Couple of things to remember, and keep in mind, (this is for Berts, or Traxstech), each installation is different, each boat is different, for its intended use, some may require holes to be drilled, and some may require different hardware other than provided. Backing plates may or may not be needed.

I required some drilling, and obtained longer stainless steel screw for my installation, but no backing plate was needed, I also replaced all nuts with Nylon locking nuts.

Here is a photo, of all three colors in a mock up, Silver to the left, Titanium to the right, and Black on the far side.











Here is the same photo but from the other side. Black in the front, Titanium and Silver on the back side.









Here is the Port side after installation.











Unfortunately I don't have any other pictures of them as I have been busy fishing & working.

If you would like some to see let me know, I can either post them here, or send them in a PM.


----------

